# Poker Night Snacks



## daveomak (Jun 1, 2011)

My turn in the barrel.

Plain sausage just don't cut it anymore._ I sliced the sausage about 1/8". NWDave had his sausage dry to a crispness like a tater chip. I think his was thinner. This edit was put in to clarify the thickness and advise others on what the results might be. Varrying thinkness and temp will give results you may desire. There is no right or wrong, only personal preference. _

45 min at 225. One batch with mesquite. The batch with the nuts was smoked with hickory.








The extra grate is to stop the sausage from "curling".

(for our neighbors to the north, not that kind of curling)

Scarbellies smoked nuts. They are sooo good.







Out of the smoker. Beads of fat on the slices. Nice smoke flavor. 







Soaking up the fat.







Jack and Sharp Cheddar I smoked a few months back.

I am curious as to why the Cheddar has a smokier taste than the Jack. Both were smoked at the same time, etc.

I find that strange. I will smoke the Jack longer next time. The Cheddar is perfect.







Roxy has been helping with eating the "extra pieces" that aren't pretty. Good-Dog.....

2 different smokes on the meat. 2 different cheeses.







Mac salad with shrimp, celery, chinese hot mustard, garlic powder (home ground),

horseradish (home ground) and whatever else I forgot. Just have to kick it up U-know?







Pico de Gallo. Cabbage, Jalapeno's (fresh and pickled), anaheim chilies, roma's, vidalia onion, cilantro, lime zest and juice, Wine vinegar, cayene and black pepper, chili powder and salt







All of this will be served with some chicken nuggets of sorts (frozen and zapped) and dipping sauces.

I am just trying to accomodate everyones tastes and make darn sure there are left-overs.

Thanks for lookin' .......... Dave


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks delicious Dave!!

  Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 1, 2011)

Ditto that

nice smoke for card night.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice smoke!  The guys must have loved it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks mighty tasty Dave !!!!!

Guys had to love that !!

Only curling I can think of is for pumping them Biceps, and "frozen shuffleboard"!!!

Bear


----------



## lucky13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks tasty!  I don't even play cards but I would come for that spread.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 1, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks mighty tasty Dave !!!!!
> 
> Guys had to love that !!
> 
> ...


I think you should be very happy about winter coming to an end...... hahahahahaha .........   Now that there's funny!!!!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks really tasty, Dave! I never would have thought of smoking sliced sausage - that's definitely showing up at a party here soon! Thanks and I hope you had good luck at the card table!


----------



## nwdave (Jun 1, 2011)

I really like the idea of the double rack to keep the sausage from curling.  And I know someone who has a metal brake.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 1, 2011)

NWDave said:


> I really like the idea of the double rack to keep the sausage from curling.  And I know someone who has a metal brake.


I got some nice round versions of them at Dollar General for 1.25. 

About 13 inches across.

Supposedly disposable.







I have used the same 2 many times.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2011)

That's some good looking snack food Dave. I'm sure your buddies appreciated your effort!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 2, 2011)

Man I would come eat a plate of that for sure. Great job Dave


----------



## roller (Jun 2, 2011)

It looks good forsure I. I will give that sausage a try soon.


----------



## chef willie (Jun 2, 2011)

good looking snack foods for card nite.....sure you were a winner both ways.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 2, 2011)

looks great dave............looks like everyone was a winner................


----------



## michael ark (Jun 2, 2011)

Excellent plan distract them with some awesome goodies.Then take them to the cleaners.


----------



## alelover (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice lookin snacks Dave. Very creative. I'll bet the boys loved them. Much better than the old chips and dip.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 8, 2011)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> Looks really tasty, Dave! I never would have thought of smoking sliced sausage - that's definitely showing up at a party here soon! Thanks and I hope you had good luck at the card table!


No one plays to win...... Good food, cold brew and B.S is the winner.
 


NWDave said:


> I really like the idea of the double rack to keep the sausage from curling.  And I know someone who has a metal brake.


I've had too much stuff curl. I think I finally found the solution. It worked well.




SmokinAl said:


> That's some good looking snack food Dave. I'm sure your buddies appreciated your effort!


Normally, salami and cheese stuff doesn't go over that well. With the smoke added and the fat reduced it all dissappeared. I guess the older you get, the more you like great food.
 



Scarbelly said:


> Man I would come eat a plate of that for sure. Great job Dave


Come on over. It sure was good.

 


Roller said:


> It looks good forsure I. I will give that sausage a try soon.


The smoke adds a totally different profile to the sausage. Removing the fat makes you want to eat more.
 




Chef Willie said:


> good looking snack foods for card nite.....sure you were a winner both ways.


Thanks Willie. It all worked out.

 




boykjo said:


> looks great dave............looks like everyone was a winner................


Yes we were.

 




michael ark said:


> Excellent plan distract them with some awesome goodies.Then take them to the cleaners.


They are way to smart to fall for my tricks.

 




alelover said:


> Nice lookin snacks Dave. Very creative. I'll bet the boys loved them. Much better than the old chips and dip.


Thanks to one and all. Just trying to expand the uses of the smoker and add some creativity for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Well done Dave.


----------

